# 2020 MSF AWARDS RECIPIENTS



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

OK, as we are in the throws of winter, I figured it might be time to light up the MSF Whitetail Deer Hunting forum with a little liveliness.

Let's have our 1st Awards program.

The ground rules are:

1. Keep your awards and content somewhat tasteful, while having a little fun at the same time... There should not be a need for moderators to delete posts or close this thread.

2. Only 1 award per post.

I will kick off the first couple.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

The award for the *DEER HUNTER MOST LIKELY TO BE CAUGHT BOWHUNTING DURING HIS OWN FUNERAL *goes to:

*OGB!*


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

The award for the *DEER HUNTER MOST LIKELY TO WEAR HIS SNOW CAMO TO THE BEACH IN JULY* goes to:

*bmoffit!*


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Least likely to tag a doe this year ..... 

Hillsdales Most Wanted.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Most likely to congratulate another hunter

@Doghouse 5


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

The award for the *Deer Hunter Most Likely To Eat Doritos On An Afternoon Hunt* goes to:

*jr28schalm!*


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

QDMAMAN said:


> The award for the *Deer Hunter Most Likely To Eat Doritos On An Afternoon Hunt* goes to:
> 
> *jr28schalm!*


You beat me to it Tony! I was going to say *"After Lunch"..*..

jr28schalm


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

The award for the *DEER HUNTER MOST LIKELY TO WIN THE LOTTERY* *AFTER BECOMING HOMELESS* goes to:

*RMH!*


----------



## mustang72 (Feb 13, 2005)

Person most likely to cause coffee covered screens due to truthful and hilarious smarta$$ comments..QDMAMAN


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Most likely to share the best photos and year end synopsis of the family hunting season....

November Sunrise!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Most likely candidate to rip someone's arm off doing a arm wrestling duel over a spelling correction. Trophy specialist


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Wild Thing said:


> *Most likely to share the best photos and year end synopsis of the family hunting season....*
> 
> November Sunrise!


Or a close second would be ...

BWHNTR


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Wild Thing said:


> Or a close second would be ...
> 
> BWHNTR


Or Smithville...


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

The award for the *DEER HUNTER MOST LIKELY TO "HAVE A PICTURE FOR THAT" *goes to:

*Wild Thing!
*
(As a friendly reminder, remember to back your files on your computers up, y'all. I neglected to do so and had a hard drive failure last week. We lost some of our 2019 family pictures. Most everything was backed up, though.)


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Well sweet damn, I beat my idol walt and his band of foot rubbers. Thnx guys


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

motdean said:


> The award for the *DEER HUNTER MOST LIKELY TO "HAVE A PICTURE FOR THAT" *goes to:
> 
> *Wild Thing!
> *
> (As a friendly reminder, remember to back your files on your computers up, y'all. I neglected to do so and had a hard drive failure last week. We lost some of our 2019 family pictures. Most everything was backed up, though.)


I had the same idea, but didn't want to take all the easy ones. Margaritaville? Seriously?!? :lol:


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

The *BUCKLESS YOOOPER AWARD*. THIS AWARD GOES TO THE *DEER HUNTER MOST LIKELY TO HAVE HIS WIFE (FIANCE' or GIRLFRIEND) SHOOT A BUCK FOR HIM. *This award goes to:


*dedgoose!*


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Poster with the best looking thumb 
RMH.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

The award for the *DISTINGUISHED DNR LIBRARIAN*. This award goes to the MSF Member that can dig up any DNR press release, artifact, or email dating back to when Al Gore invented the internet in 1932. This award goes to:

*Luv2hunteup!*


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Most interesting post award goes to motdean.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

The award for *Going through 15 jars of peanut butter and jelly throughout the year.........*
@RMH


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

snortwheeze said:


> The award for *Going through 15 jars of peanut butter and jelly throughout the year.........*
> @RMH


The 50 Shades of Jelly Award.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

motdean said:


> HELP!
> 
> The Award for the *HUNTER MOST LIKELY TO GET CAUGHT ATTEMPTING TO HINGE CUT THE FAMILY CHRISTMAS TREE IN THE FAMILY ROOM *goes to:
> 
> ...


Whtetail Freak - The Tree Murderer!!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

mbrewer said:


> View attachment 486407


Whaddya mean "How dare you"? That was a compliment!

:lol:


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Luv2hunteup said:


> *The award for calling 2-1/2 year old bucks ”mature” goes to:
> Joe Archer*


:lol::lol::lol::lol:
Call 'em 2.5 ... not even sure 4.5 are mature...
<----<<<


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Sparky23 said:


> Best mod and a great guy who has helped me a lot sureshot. Way to bring some humor and sense to the mod position


Dont you worry shoeman will get him on track..lol..


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

The award for "bound and determined" goes to: Snortwheeze.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

jr28schalm said:


> Dont you worry shoeman will get him on track..lol..


I'm the one that talked him into it. :evilsmile


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shoeman said:


> I'm the one that talked him into it. :evilsmile


You owe me!

Great thread by the way.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Award for getting the BIG1 goes to Walt!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Most likely to create a new and controversial form of mathematics

POZ


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Why bother deleting? We see through you lol.

Keep it rollin jr. You know how to do that!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

*Best Trail Camera Pictures 
*
Don


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

sureshot006 said:


> Why bother deleting? We see through you lol.
> 
> Keep it rollin jr. You know how to do that!


Nope, not taking the rope today. Unless its hemp


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Deer Hunter most likely to attempt a 1000 yard shot

Enigma*


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Deal or no deal award goes to Dale M. I know your on the outside looking in


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

LabtechLewis said:


> Whaddya mean "How dare you"? That was a compliment!
> 
> :lol:


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Waif said:


> The award for "bound and determined" goes to: Snortwheeze.


Sounds like something you might find on HORNHUBB.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

jr28schalm said:


> Nope, not taking the rope today. Unless its hemp


I’ve put out hundreds of fires over damn near 20 years. All good! Some had it coming, some pushed buttons... still all good! Some just don’t belong! 

Back in the day we fought for this forum. Many steered money to keep it going. Fundraisers, because we thought it was a cool way for sportsmen to share. 

I always keep that in the back of my old-ass mind! 

Now there’s clowns coming in just to start shyte. We got their number.

Carry on, soldier of semen infected CWD. We’ll save ya... or quarantine for at least 6 months (just in case)


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shoeman said:


> I’ve put out hundreds of fires over damn near 20 years. All good! Some had it coming, some pushed buttons... still all good! Some just don’t belong!
> 
> Back in the day we fought for this forum. Many steered money to keep it going. Fundraisers, because we thought it was a cool way for sportsmen to share.
> 
> ...


Hey that's copyright infringement!!!  it was in confidence!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Anyway back to the regular programming


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

sureshot006 said:


> Hey that's copyright infringement!!!  it was in confidence!


Guess I missed a good deleted post.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

jr28schalm said:


> Guess I missed a good deleted post.


No I just had to pass something by another mod. I was right. It was not appropriate for the forum lol


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

sureshot006 said:


> Most likely to create a new and controversial form of mathematics
> 
> POZ


I thought that'd be you with *FACTS *


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

The award with the biggest trail cam bucks but can't kill one goes to Qdmaman.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

snortwheeze said:


> I thought that'd be you with *FACTS *


Where is the spreadsheet joke? You're slackin!


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

The award with the least care of scent control and most overhunted stands but biggest killed buck on the property goes to Hubbhunter.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Just wait! 

Petro will be her here shortly. :jam-nana:


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

The most dedicated longest sitting HIGHEST setting stand and biggest buck killer goes to Walt Donaldson.


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

The whitest teeth bow Hunter and big buck killer goes to Hubbhunter2


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

cakebaker said:


> The award with the biggest trail cam bucks but can't kill one goes to Qdmaman.


Again?


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

The award for the biggest catalogued trail cam history of specific bucks goes to:

*Calhoun*


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

LabtechLewis said:


> "Facts don't care about your feelings"


However, the inverse of this is that feelings_ are_ political facts.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

My nominee for the hunter best able to identify the tree, shrub, or bush his buck was nibbling on goes to Forestmeister.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

QDMAMAN said:


> The award for the *HUNTER MOST LIKELY TO SHOOT THE BUCK THE NEIGHBOR JUST PASSED* goes to:
> 
> *GROUNDSIZE*


Hey come on that cant be true im almost in the 700 club. Almost HAHAHA


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

The most Chronic bowhunter goes to jr28schalm.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

The award for *most religious fence line hunter turned ANTI fence*.

*RMH*.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

*HUNTER MOST LIKELY TO TURN IT INTO A "MEASURING CONTEST"*

@Liver and Onions


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

The best sandal wearing Hunter that the it's the land and not the Hunter goes to Groundsize.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

The biggest “no show” after signing up for the MSF Deer Hunting Contest every year. 

Cakebaker 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

The Mother Theresa of all antler less deer award goes to...
@Hoytman5 
(Lifetime achievement award)


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Although I’ve never met him and I’m strictly forming my opinion from his posts.... most likely to over do it with “public display of camouflage”

DEDGOOSE....


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

motdean said:


> @jr28schalm
> 
> I figure it is close enough to after lunch, and since this thread has been open for over 24 hours, do you want to try your luck at assigning @Steve his 2020 award?


No sir, We might have some beers sometime.


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Namrock said:


> The Mother Theresa of all antler less deer award goes to...
> @Hoytman5
> (Lifetime achievement award)


might just as well add the Turkey in there as well Norm


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> Most likely to create a new and controversial form of mathematics
> 
> POZ


I mean he also wins the award of self proclaimed correctness and the award for most points proven by other posters. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

RMH said:


> Alcohol, Snipers wife and her friends made it popular again one night during the deer contest.


Lmao! Favorite board game ever as long as there is no dudes playing!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

jr28schalm said:


> No sir, We might have some beers sometime.


*@jr28schalm What color skirt are you wearing today?*



jr28schalm said:


> Sounds like you need a friend that's not 2 chicken sh3t to look you in the eyes and tell you the truth. Gl


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

BWHUNTR said:


> might just as well add the Turkey in there as well Norm


Too soon Pat, too soon! You just wait, I have a new bow on order....


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

Correct me if I name the wrong poster. 
The award for the most consistent lunch while on stand goes to @RMH


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

motdean said:


> *@jr28schalm What color skirt are you wearing today?*


Guess the real question is did you have to pick the tab up. For bmoffit to put awards in your thread for you


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

jr28schalm said:


> Guess the real question is did you have to pick the tab up. For bmoffit to put awards in your thread for you


HAHAHAHA!! He did pick up the tab!!! Only after I lent him some pliers to get his wallet open

Just kidding Deaner


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

Most likely to “like” each others post before reading it.

Dish7
sniper 
Jr28


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

motdean said:


> @jr28schalm
> 
> I figure it is close enough to after lunch, and since this thread has been open for over 24 hours, do you want to try your luck at assigning @Steve his 2020 award?





jr28schalm said:


> No sir, We might have some beers sometime.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

spikekilla said:


> Most likely to “like” each others post before reading it.
> 
> Dish7
> sniper
> Jr28


You mind editing that so I am the top name plz. I'll send you a frozen carrot for payment


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

RMH said:


>


I should be able to drink a guy under the table that cant stand up straight for a pic.


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

jr28schalm said:


> You mind editing that so I am the top name plz. I'll send you a frozen carrot for payment


Once a bottom always a bottom


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

spikekilla said:


> Once a bottom always a bottom


Guess me and you will be on the bottom together..lol


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

jr28schalm said:


> Guess me and you will be on the bottom together..lol


@Shoeman LOL


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

*HUNTER WHO AGED THE MOST DURING THE COURSE OF THE 2019 SEASON :yikes:*
*










:help:
*


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Member most likely to make a man on man joke goes to....

Jr!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

The award for using his kids hunting with him as an excuse to shoot a sparky goes to....
@ReeseHunter


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

motdean said:


> ....and I was already guven 2 strikes for that post.
> 
> Luckily sureshot liked my post and already deleted one of the strikes.
> Happy day!


Mercy and transparency are additional, unappreciated superpowers


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

The award for Hunter most likely to be confused as Sasquatch go to Namrock. 

On a side note look how high he gets those legs up


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Waif said:


> "Hunter most likely to have non-ghost bucks conditioned to pose seductively near his last chosen stand, (with photographic evidence) at lunchtime following his departure..." :Steve!
> 
> (Note ,ban prevention power shields are on in full force.)


The lunch-time part is so true!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

motdean said:


> The award for the *DEER HUNTER WHO OVERESTIMATES THE SIZE OF HIS DEER BASED ON HOW HIGH HE PLACES HIS MOCK LICKING BRANCHES *goes to:
> View attachment 486691
> 
> 
> *steve!*


But I didn't place that licking branch. The pine was natural  Wow, I know you guys read my posts.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

motdean said:


> The award for the *DEER HUNTER WHO OVERESTIMATES THE SIZE OF HIS DEER BASED ON HOW HIGH HE PLACES HIS MOCK LICKING BRANCHES *goes to:
> View attachment 486691
> 
> 
> *steve!*


Oh Man!! You nailed that one Dean. Too funny!


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Doghouse 5 said:


> Deer hunter who is always posting pictures of food while all of us are on stand too make us hungry..
> Maple ridge


Ha! Good 1!!

Omelettes always sound great when im in the stand for some reason on November mornings!

Getting ready to make venison jerky on Saturday! Lol


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Steve said:


> But I didn't place that licking branch. The pine was natural  Wow, I know you guys read my posts.


Oh, I am well aware.
This thread isn’t about the truth....it’s the perception that we are seeking...


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Maple_Ridge said:


> Ha! Good 1!!
> 
> Omelettes always sound great when im in the stand for some reason on November mornings!
> 
> Getting ready to make venison jerky on Saturday! Lol


Post pics. A smoker is almost smellavision. Mmmmmm


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow, deano started a thread that's 16 pages and not one of his famous 3 letter words yet. Guess he has a award for next year


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

*HUNTER MOST LIKELY TO SHARE A DEER BLIND WITH THE WIFE
*
@Swampdog467 


*
*


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

LabtechLewis said:


> *HUNTER MOST LIKELY TO SHARE A DEER BLIND WITH THE WIFE
> *
> @Swampdog467


Hunter most likely to be kicking some Ice Cube on the way to teach Sunday School...LabtechLewis


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

LabtechLewis said:


> *HUNTER MOST LIKELY TO SHARE A DEER BLIND WITH THE WIFE
> *
> @Swampdog467
> 
> ...


Ha, that's funny. She won't sit with me. "Why should we sit in the same blind? We'll see more deer if we sit in different spots". Yeah you're right honey, cause I probably won't be looking for deer...

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

mbrewer said:


> Hunter most likely to be kicking some Ice Cube on the way to teach Sunday School...LabtechLewis


"Here's a new gift to get, try my Death Certificate" - Ice Cube

Though I am free and belong to no one, I have made myself a slave to everyone, to win as many as possible.To the Jews I became like a Jew, to win the Jews. To those under the law I became like one under the law (though I myself am not under the law), so as to win those under the law.To those not having the law I became like one not having the law (though I am not free from God’s law but am under Christ’s law), so as to win those not having the law.To the weak I became weak, to win the weak. I have become all things to all people so that by all possible means I might save some.I do all this for the sake of the gospel, that I may share in its blessings. - 1 Corinthians 9:19-23 
-Paul of Tarsus
http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=1Corinthians9:19-23&version=NIV


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

mbrewer said:


> Hunter most likely to be kicking some Ice Cube on the way to teach Sunday School...LabtechLewis


 Thank God I was always in Sunday school!!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Swampdog467 said:


> Ha, that's funny. She won't sit with me. "Why should we sit in the same blind? We'll see more deer if we sit in different spots". *Yeah you're right honey, cause I probably won't be looking for deer...*
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


*HUNTER MOST LIKELY TO TAKE A 3 MINUTE BREAK FROM HUNTING WHILE SITTING IN THE BLIND WITH HIS WIFE..*..

SWAMPDOG467
<----<<<


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

A few more awards up for grabs.......

*MSF MODERATOR MOST LIKELY TO GET BANNED FROM MSF.

MSF POSTER MOST LIKELY TO BE APPOINTED TO THE NATURAL RESOURCE COMMISSION.

MSF DEER HUNTER WITH THE BEST QUOTE IN THEIR SIGNATURE.

MSF DEER HUNTER WITH THE BEST HUNTING STORY.*


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

motdean said:


> A few more awards up for grabs.......
> 
> *MSF MODERATOR MOST LIKELY TO GET BANNED FROM MSF.
> 
> ...


*The award for MSF POSTER MOST LIKELY TO BE APPOINTED TO THE NATURAL RESOURCE COMMISSION goes to....*
*
QDMAMAN*


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

LabtechLewis said:


> *HUNTER MOST LIKELY TO SHARE A DEER BLIND WITH THE WIFE
> *
> @Swampdog467


Whose wife? FM


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

vsmorgantown said:


> *The award for MSF POSTER MOST LIKELY TO BE APPOINTED TO THE NATURAL RESOURCE COMMISSION goes to....
> 
> QDMAMAN*



I'd post my resume but I'd crash the site....and we're all having WAAAAAAY too much fun!


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

jr28schalm said:


> I showed my 7 year old daughter his avatar 3 days ago. Then mine and she said are them little guys wrestling there mom..lol


You neglected to include your explanation......


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

motdean said:


> You neglected to include your explanation......


Cwd experiment in action


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

The award for the poster who makes you feel like you get into the woods alot goes to
@DEDGOOSE


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Craves said:


> The award for the hunter *With the most disgusting avatar but he will never change it* goes to...
> 
> _QDMAMAN_
> 
> That thing sucks!


And now RMH has an avatar with a bug on an eyeball. My eyes were watering just typing that.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

The award for the *DEER HUNTER MOST LIKELY TO ISSUE A DECODER RING TO DECIPHER HIS POSTS *goes to:

Waif


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

sureshot006 said:


> Post pics. A smoker is almost smellavision. Mmmmmm


Game time!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

motdean said:


> A few more awards up for grabs...
> *
> MSF DEER HUNTER WITH THE BEST HUNTING STORY.*


The "onliest" poster that comes to mind is @mbrewer .

I know there have been some really funny or heartful stories written by others, but when it comes to overall content and reliability for knock-'em-out _hunting_ stories, few make an impact like Milwaukee. All day sits, second hand boots, naps, raccoon bombs, early/rut/late season, hokey pokey or bothersome 120 inchers.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

SMELL O VISION


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

The award for the hunter that is most likely to *Mention, Reference, Compare or Compliment Iowa *goes to 

*johnhunter247*


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

The award for the hunter most likely to hunt in their skivies and still pass bucks bigger than the ones I shoot. 
Goes to - vsmorgantown

Still got to be the funniest thing I’ve seen on LFTS


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

anagranite said:


> The award for the hunter that is most likely to *Mention, Reference, Compare or Compliment Iowa *goes to
> 
> *johnhunter247*


I will take it! I can't help it and I am hooked! I am getting close to looking for my Iowa farm to retire to for good. It can't come soon enough! I love whitetails but Iowa has made it so much more addicting! The best of the best for whitetails is southern Iowa with no close second!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

How about an award for for strangest/most unique/awesome/old school hunting outfit?


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

johnhunter247 said:


> I will take it! I can't help it and I am hooked! I am getting close to looking for my Iowa farm to retire to for good. It can't come soon enough! I love whitetails but Iowa has made it so much more addicting! The best of the best for whitetails is southern Iowa with no close second!


So we've been told


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Namrock said:


> So we've been told


After seeing your Suge Knight pose ... I will like your posts with out reading them


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Award for the poster to be in his 50’s and still driving a “match box” truck instead of a “big boy” truck

@motdean 

probably cause his dainty 5’ nothing.... 100 and nothing frame fits comfy in it


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Award for the poster to look for hunting property in an area where more people get killed than deer

@motdean

seriously Dean...... North end of Flint


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

bmoffit said:


> Award for the poster to look for hunting property in an area where more people get killed than deer
> 
> @motdean
> 
> seriously Dean...... North end of Flint


Yeah, I was looking on your behalf, not mine....


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

bmoffit said:


> Award for the poster to look for hunting property in an area where more people get killed than deer
> 
> @motdean
> 
> seriously Dean...... North end of Flint


That's a short man's game


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

motdean said:


> Yeah, I was looking on your behalf, not mine....


Much appreciated... but I’ve hunted enough up there..


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Jdhunttrapfish said:


> *Most likely to post pictures of bucks that he passed that most of us would shoot*
> @bigbucks160


Honest to God I was about to post the exact same words. I know I'd whack the ones he passes for sure.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

83mulligan said:


> The *White Men Can't Jump Award for looking good rather than winning *goes to:
> 
> *CAPTAIN!  *
> 
> *for annually encouraging his teammates to post more than shoot in the MSFDHC*


LOL not this year Mull.....I got the ball rolling then Joe Archer (Joe), Phensway (Devin) and Trophy Specialist(Mike) took over and kept our thread at the top!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

The MSF hunter most likely to smell and look like a horny doe award goes to.....
(and the hunter who is most likely to wear a stormy kromer)
Don


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

Captain said:


> LOL not this year Mull.....I got the ball rolling then Joe Archer (Joe), Phensway (Devin) and Trophy Specialist(Mike) took over and kept our thread at the top!


BTW, Drew, its meant as a compliment. Good participation from the members of the team is the greatest reward of that contest. I look back on a lot of friendships that developed as a result and look forward to future ones. I like that you drive that like a true Captain!


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Who is the MS member to receive most likely to post photos of their dinner award?


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Who is the MS member to receive most likely to use a decoy award?


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

motdean said:


> A few more awards up for grabs.......
> 
> *MSF DEER HUNTER WITH THE BEST QUOTE IN THEIR SIGNATURE.
> *


You know? His recent posts reminded me...

@Hillsdales Most Wanted 

I mean, it's got color, active movement, is short and to the point, has longevity, is reflective and still makes me laugh.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

ugliest bush goes to........ Stickbow


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 489941
> 
> ugliest bush goes to........ Stickbow


Glad I didnt see that pic before I met up with him..lol


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

MS member most likely to nominate & congratulate himself shamelessly and gratuitously while utilizing his clever & unique humor. 

*PLUMBGRANNY!*

Way to go, Man, heck of a job you're doing. Not really sure how you pull it off, but you are an inspiration to all! I wish I were you.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Plumbgranny said:


> MS member most likely to nominate & congratulate himself shamelessly and gratuitously while utilizing his clever & unique humor.
> 
> *PLUMBGRANNY!*
> 
> Way to go, Man, heck of a job you're doing. Not really sure how you pull it off, but you are an inspiration to all! I wish I were you.


No man that 1 ain't yours, there's others waaaaay more deserving of that award than you. I ain't saying, I'm just saying. You are funny though!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 489941
> 
> ugliest bush goes to........ Stickbow


YIKES that's spooky


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

*DEER HUNTER MOST LIKELY TO BE CAUGHT WEARING SITKA FANATIC JACKET AND BIBS DURING THE FIRST WEEK OF BOW HUNTING *goes to: *RMH*


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

*DEER HUNTER MOST LIKELY TO STAY IN A 1950'S 12FT SINGLE AXLE CAMPER WHILE PARKED NEXT TO A FULLY FURNISHED POLE BARN AND LIVING QUARTERS *goes to: *RMH*


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Groundsize said:


> *DEER HUNTER MOST LIKELY TO STAY IN A 1950'S 12FT SINGLE AXLE CAMPER WHILE PARKED NEXT TO A FULLY FURNISHED POLE BARN AND LIVING QUARTERS *goes to: *RMH*


I had lunch in that sweet trailer a few years ago...don't be a hatin on it!


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

The award for the *DEER HUNTER MOST LIKELY TO SPEND HIS ALLOWANCE CROSSING THE MIGHTY MAC SO THAT HE CAN PROVIDE BRIDGE COUNT UPDATES *goes to:

*LUV2HUNTEUP!*


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Craves said:


> I had lunch in that sweet trailer a few years ago...don't be a hatin on it!


Heck....I slept in it a few years ago. Nice digs, and one might get the impression that RMH feller knows a carpenter as nice as the mods are!


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

QDMAMAN said:


> Heck....I slept in in a few years ago.


TMI


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

QDMAMAN said:


> Heck....I slept in in a few years ago.





motdean said:


> TMI


Well Played Dean...had me laughing at that one!


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

QDMAMAN said:


> Heck....I slept in it a few years ago. Nice digs, and one might get the impression that RMH feller knows a carpenter as nice as the mods are!


What did he do with the mods to get unbanned?


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

jr28schalm said:


> What did he do with the mods to get unbanned?


----------

